# Old Rooster



## linescum (Sep 11, 2007)

OLD ROOSTER
A farmer went out one day and bought a brand new stud rooster 
for his chicken coop. The new rooster struts over to the old rooster and says, 
"OK old fart, time for you to retire." 
The old rooster replies, "Come on, surely you cannot handle 
ALL of these chickens. Look what it has done to me. 
Can't you just let me have the two old hens over in the corner?
" The young rooster says, "Beat it: You are washed up and I am 
taking over." The old rooster says, "I tell you what, young stud. 
I will race you around the farmhouse. Whoever win! s gets t he 
exclusive domain over the entire chicken coop." 
The young rooster laughs. "You know you don't stand a chance, 
old man. So, just to be fair, I will give you a head start." 
The old rooster takes off running. About 15 seconds later 
the young rooster takes off running after him. They round the 
front porch of the farmhouse and the young rooster has closed the gap. 
He is only about 5 feet behind the old rooster and gaining 
fast. The farmer, meanwhile, is sitting in his usual spot on the front porch 
when he sees the roosters running by. He grabs his shotgun and - BOOM - 
he blows the young rooster to bits. 
The farmer sadly shakes his head and says, 
"Darn....third gay rooster I bought this month."


----------



## placebo (Sep 11, 2007)

Haha! Didn't see that one coming.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 11, 2007)

Good One


----------

